# Zinc



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I only use the copper coated rods for that reason.

Those zinc rods are rough to the touch and that means harder to drive into the ground.

No point in working any harder than you have too.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I only use the copper coated rods for that reason.
> 
> Those zinc rods are rough to the touch and that means harder to drive into the ground.
> 
> No point in working any harder than you have too.. :thumbsup:


My thoughts too. Are they cheaper, or what?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> My thoughts too. Are they cheaper, or what?


All I see around here are the copper coated rods.. I have not seen a zinc rod in years.

Supply houses like to stock one type if it fits all..


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

All the parts houses here carry the zinc and I have never heard of or had a problem with them. The big box stores carry the copper coated but i've never used them.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

When you get a few minutes, check this out.

Life expectancy of ground rods

In summaion it says zinc ground rods last 10-15 years while copper coated ground rods last 40+ years.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Several years ago, I went to using all copper ground rods..... In our harsh coastal enviornment, the copper just seemed like a much better idea. The standard in our area is zinc. I am one of the few using the copper rods. I believe the copper rods are about double the price of the zinc rods.......


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I've removed ground rods here thet had been in the ground longer than I've been alive and they appeared to be ok. We have mostly hard clay here so I'm sure soil types are the main factor in them rusting away. I asked around last night and no one I talked with has ever seen a rusted out ground rod here. Most of the guys I asked have been electricians longer than I've been alive.


----------

